# Old HO engine's won't run



## Shawn Wallace (5 d ago)

What is there I can do for my older train engines that won't run down the tack? The light comes on but won't roll & when I put another one on the track you can tell it labors from the draw on the one that doesn't roll/run but the light is on? Any suggestions? Thank you for any & all replies guys!!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

What is the make and model, so we can start guessing.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

It would help if you were to post a photo of the engine and especially the undersides. If you can photograph the insides (without the shell), it would definitely be helpful.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There can be a number of reasons your
locos won't run...but we need to know
what scale and, if possible, the make and
model. Pics also are a big help.
Most likely they are fixable...probably
are in bad need of cleaning.
But, have no fear, we can get them
running with you doing the work, of course.

Don


----------



## Shawn Wallace (5 d ago)

all are Tyco & all are the same as this one here electric motors are all alike, they have been sitting I'd say probably 8 to 10, maybe 12 years. This is about all I know


----------



## Shawn Wallace (5 d ago)

They are very dirty I know but still they won't turn with power applied


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

The wheels pick up power so they need to be cleaned well. Isopropyl alcohol on a Qtip usually works. Gears can also be cleaned this way and lightly oiled with a plastic friendly oil such as Labelles. Make sure there’s no debris stuck between the gears and the case.

We have a few members who run a lot of Tyco.
They may have some specific suggestions for these. Also, clean your track. Do not use steel wool for any of this.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

That is known as a Power Torque motor. There are between 1 and three screws which hold the trucks in. Once you remove the trucks, you can remove and clean all the other gears. Take a look at this link:
Tyco Depot Power Torque Maintenance thread


----------

